# Remote Desktop as RemoteApps in WebAccess



## guillerone (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi all,


I'm deploying RD Web Access for my company and I want to give the users the option to clic an icon in the web access site that will lanch a remote desktop connection (not a RemoteApp).
This would be something pretty similar to the RemoteApp Tab, but would launch a remote desktop connection to a server. We have several servers so it would be great to have a list of available servers there and just clic to connect.

I managed to show remoteapps there, but not desktop connections. Anyone know how to do this?
The end result should be exactly the same as when you check the box "Show a remote desktop connection to this server in Web access" in the RemoteApp server, although that doesn´t allow to change the name of the connection or connect to non-Windows2008 Servers. We want to connect to WS2003 and Win7 desktoips as well.
I refuse to think that Microsoft didn´t think anyone would use this 

Thank you in advanced


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Remote apps are hosted on the server so the link will work. RDP is a client side app. I know MS does it in remote workplaces in SBS so if you can find their link and study how it works you should be able to add it to a page. I think it creates a dynamic URL based on a login to the portal.


----------



## guillerone (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Rockn. Thanks for replying.

Apparently Remote Workplaces was only for SBS but it got substituted by RD web access in 2008 R2.

I thing Workplaces looks way better and simpler than RD web access. It's just one of these things that microsoft removes that you want to say noooooooooooo why?????!?!!?

Still, can´t find a way of showing the servers in the remoteapps list.
Is it that Microsoft didn´t think it right o is it just me making this so complicated?

Anyone can help??


----------

